# 345/30/r18



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Im looking to put 345/30R18 BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radials on the rear. I need to find a wheel to fit the rear and have the same type fit the front. I've tryed tire rack and tire discount looking for wheels but couldnt find the right wheels.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL yeah why don't you get a 400/20/19 while you're at it. Even if you had the car tubbed i seriously doubt you could ever fit anything larger than a 285 back there.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

We've already been down this road: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7768


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn. That thing will be throwing rooster tails on my car, and I'm miles away.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I dont care about the whole rubbing thing. I have a cutting torch so they will fit  I just need to find some 5x120mm rims that are 13.5 inches wide.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

CopperD said:


> I dont care about the whole rubbing thing. I have a cutting torch so they will fit


Oh for the Love of God!! LOL


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

CopperD said:


> I dont care about the whole rubbing thing. I have a cutting torch so they will fit  I just need to find some 5x120mm rims that are 13.5 inches wide.


Just a heads up....
If you _really_ plan on running a 13.5" wheel on the back of the GTO you're gonna need a little more than a cutting torch. You can run a straight axle and tub the rear and _maybe_ get it to fit, but then again judging from your current mods that might not be that far out there.....


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

So it seems the problem is with the IRS. Hmmmm I love IRS. I need to ponder this one


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

CopperD said:


> So it seems the problem is with the IRS. Hmmmm I love IRS. I need to ponder this one


The IRS isn't the problem. The problem is the big ass shock tower in your way. The car can be safely tubbed to fit 13 inch wheels without touching the interior. But you have to get rid of that shock in the way. maybe retrofit a wishbone vette suspension to the car.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Just a heads up....
> If you _really_ plan on running a 13.5" wheel on the back of the GTO you're gonna need a little more than a cutting torch. You can run a straight axle and tub the rear and _maybe_ get it to fit, but then again judging from your current mods that might not be that far out there.....


A big shoehorn too!


----------

